# Question about "T-Rex Desert Snow"



## RachelW (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey, I was wondering if T rex desert snow is suitable as a substrate for a young bearded dragon?


----------



## deefa139 (Mar 9, 2008)

Found this on a shop website about desert snow -


T-Rex Desert Snow Bedding is the premium multi-purpose substrate. Ideal for Leopard Geckos, Ball Pythons, Bearded Dragons, Tortoises, Veiled Chameleons, Blue-Tongued Skinks, Uromastyx, and similar species. Enriches the captive environment!


----------



## RachelW (Apr 25, 2013)

thats great thanks! I had been doing some research as I am setting up my viv for my first bearded dragon! Found a guy that was saying that this stuff is water soluble so if the beardie does swallow some it will disolve in their stomach, thought here would be the best place to ask


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

but just because a shop website says something does'nt mean its safe..... all shops need sales so they might just tell you what the manufacture claims not whats actually true. nowhere in that advertisement paragraph do they mention the age of reptiles that can use it.... for years people have been saying dont use substrate for Juv's and these days i see all sorts of people with purple or blue colour substrates so maybe some has invented something safe but personally i wouldnt trust a shops say so.

(this is just my views and not meant to cause arguments)


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Beardies stomach fluids don't consist of water, so water solubility is hardly relevant. I can't see that wood pulp is water soluble either.

The fact that it has 'enhanced clumping abilities' spells disaster to me. If it clumps, and is then swallowed, it is far more likely to cause blockages. _If_ this stuff is digestible (which I highly doubt), clumps will still cause problems with digestion. 

Personally, as this animal is new to you (regardless of age) I would go for a substrate that cannot be swallowed (repti-carpet, lino, tiles, kitchen roll etc). This will give you time to get used to the animal, ensure that they don't actively try to ingest substrate, have good aim and are generally healthy.

Totally agree with Ste123, shops and companies lie. They need to make money.


----------



## RachelW (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks guys, think I'll give it a miss just to be on the safe side, thats why I come on here, would rather get advice from actual beardie owners than shops


----------



## regtuck (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi Rachel, sorry I'm a bit late finding this thread. In case you did not know, one of the reasons for the recommendation to avoid loose substrate with juvenile dragons is that when feeding on their livefood their aim with their tongues is still developing, so sometimes they will get a tongueful of substrate instead of food. This substrate can then cause problems internally, resulting in an unhappy reptile and a vets bill at least. 
The debate about loose substrates for adult beardies is an ongoing and probably unending bone of contention that you can read about and join in when you want more information as yours gets older.
Hope this helps, Reg


----------



## RachelW (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks for reply Reg, I've been reading the forums on here and doing some research and have decided I'm not going to try it. Dont see the point in finally getting my long awaited beardie then putting him at risk. Loving this site as the info is invaluable to potential and first time owners like myself


----------



## regtuck (Oct 7, 2012)

With an owner as caring as you I'm sure that you and he/she will have a long and happy future.
Good luck, Reg


----------

